
Articles to Learn about BTC, ETH, and Crypto - wellsjosephc
https://www.nateliason.com/blog/bitcoin-crypto-reading-list
======
freid
The Bitcoin Standard by Saifedean Ammous is an excellent book on the economics
behind bitcoin as well.

